# Ofenpass/Tschierv/Sadra/Val Mora



## Gschmakofazy (18. April 2012)

Da wir endlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit haben diesen Sommer eine Transalp zu fahren sind wir gerade fleißig am planen. Es geht wohl von Garmisch nach Riva, 7 Tage zwischen 15 und 20k Höhenmeter. Langweilig genug. Die Routenführung sollte deshalb etwas spannende sein und nicht 0815. Gefahren wird mit 150mm-Bikes, aber auch Uphill können gern paar Herausforderungen drin sein.

Für unsere Transalp such ich noch Erfahrungen zum Gebiet Ofenpass. Wir kommen von Scuol über S-charl nach Tschierv. Dann würde ich gerne weiter ins Val Mora und zwar weder über Praveder (östlich) noch über Alp Buffalora (westlich). 
Mir schwebt eine Überquerung über den *Lai da Chazfora*. Als Aufstieg scheint es zwei Möglichkeiten zu geben. Über *Sadra* oder über *Era de la Bescha*. Die Abfahrt zur Alp Sprella schaut ganz gut aus und sollte nicht das Problem darstellen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
- Ist jemand die Strecke schonmal gefahren oder hat Erfahrungen dazu?
- Ist der gesamte Teil oberhalb von Sadra unfahrbar, oder kann man Abschnittsweise fahren?
- Inwieweit ist die Route legal bzw die Standardroute über die Alp Buffalora (Stichwort Nationalpark)?

Ich hab mal einen Screenshot von Google Earth angehängt, Blickrichtung Süden. Die Schrif ist nicht so top lesbar, aber ich denke man erkennt um was es geht.


----------



## Hofbiker (18. April 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Da wir endlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit haben diesen Sommer eine Transalp zu fahren sind wir gerade fleißig am planen. Es geht wohl von Garmisch nach Riva, 7 Tage zwischen 15 und 20k Höhenmeter. Langweilig genug. Die Routenführung sollte deshalb etwas spannende sein und nicht 0815. Gefahren wird mit 150mm-Bikes, aber auch Uphill können gern paar Herausforderungen drin sein.
> 
> Für unsere Transalp such ich noch Erfahrungen zum Gebiet Ofenpass. Wir kommen von Scuol über S-charl nach Tschierv. Dann würde ich gerne weiter ins Val Mora und zwar weder über Praveder (östlich) noch über Alp Buffalora (westlich).
> Mir schwebt eine Überquerung über den *Lai da Chazfora*. Als Aufstieg scheint es zwei Möglichkeiten zu geben. Über *Sadra* oder über *Era de la Bescha*. Die Abfahrt zur Alp Sprella schaut ganz gut aus und sollte nicht das Problem darstellen.
> ...



Ich glaube hier findest du etwas auf deine 0815 Tour.

Wenn es spannend sein soll, dann starte in St. Anton und bau für dein Vergnügen andere Tourenabschnitte ein. Die Strecke Tarrenz bis St. Anton ist fast nur Asphalt! Hier hast du noch andere Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. April 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Die beiden Threads kenn ich, Val di Gallo ist eine schöne Möglichkeit, aber ich würde eben gerne etwas noch ausgefallenderes versuchen.

St.Anton kommt nicht in Frage, weil ein Startpunkt in den Alpen für mich nix mit Transalp zu tun hat, da bin ich sehr störrisch  Da nehm ich noch lieber den Aufstieg auf die Leutkircher Hütte in Kauf.

Somit such ich immer noch nach Erfahrungen für meine anvisierte Überquerung.


----------



## Hofbiker (18. April 2012)

Frag bei der Pfadfinderin nach, ich glaube die saust in dieser Ecke öfters herum!


----------



## sub-xero (18. April 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Da nehm ich noch lieber den Aufstieg auf die Leutkircher Hütte in Kauf.



Tu's nicht.


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2012)

tschierv - sta. maria - umbrailpass - bocchetta di forcola - val mora?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. April 2012)

Sorry, die aufgeführten Varianten kenne ich nicht. Ich kenne nur noch ne Variante von Jufplaun Richtung Val Mora (links zum Zollhäuschen hoch), aber das ist auch schon zig Jahre her. Viele nette Kehren, relativ loser Untergrund, sollte eigentlich ganz nett zum Fahren sein. Danach kann man auf einer Alp einkehren, die recht guten Engadiner Nußkuchen haben  (ja, mit SOLCHEN Sachen kenn ich mich aus)


----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. April 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

@hofbiker: Danke ich werd bei ihr nachfragen ^^

@sub-xero: Das eine Foto sag mehr als tausend Worte. Wenns doch nur eine halbwegs schöne Route von Erwald bis Stanton gäbe, gern auch mit etwas Umweg bzw tragen/schieben. Schon allein ein Aufstieg/Auffahrt zur Leutkircher, der weniger halsbrecherisch ist wär top. Die Abfahrt macht mich nämlich neugierig. Nur nicht Flexenpass oder Inntal 

@dubbel: Das ist eine sehr schöne Strecke, aber ich kenns leider schon. Von der Borchetta ins Val Mora kenn ich die Abfahrt zwar nicht, aber ich denke das ist mir zuviel Wiederholung, vor allem, weil ich schon den Fimberpass meinem Kollegen zuliebe nochmal fahren muss.
Dern Umbrail und die Auffahrt fand ich damals aber sauschön.

@Pfadfinderin: Schade, wär super gewesen, wenn du irgendwas dazu hättest sagen können. Jufplaun und dann entweder links oder rechts ist ja die im Raum stehende Alternative. Bisher hätte ich rechts bevorzugt, weils bisserl trailiger ausschaut. Den Zuckerschock des besten Kuchens der Welt würd ich mir aber ungern entgehen lassen.

Der Reiz des Unbekannten wir also immer größer, im schlimmsten Fall sinds 500hm schieben/tragen. Vielleicht lichtet sich der Nebel ja noch etwas.


----------



## sub-xero (19. April 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> @sub-xero: Das eine Foto sag mehr als tausend Worte. Wenns doch nur eine halbwegs schöne Route von Erwald bis Stanton gäbe, gern auch mit etwas Umweg bzw tragen/schieben. Schon allein ein Aufstieg/Auffahrt zur Leutkircher, der weniger halsbrecherisch ist wär top. Die Abfahrt macht mich nämlich neugierig. Nur nicht Flexenpass oder Inntal



Was du versuchen könntest:

Auf westlicher Seite der Lechtaler Alpen, wenn du bis Lech gekommen bist, um den Spullerberg herum hoch zum Spullersee. Das ist ein sehr gut fahrbarer angenehmer Aufstieg. Von dort auf dem Spullerseeweg hinunter nach Klösterle. Zur Fahrbarkeit des Trails kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber er steht auf der Liste der Trails, die ich selbst für einen Alpencross in Erwägung ziehe.

Oder noch ein Stück weiter westlich über das Rauhe Joch (Formarinsee). Da kommst du in Dalaas raus.

Statt Almajurjoch könntest du das Kaiserjoch testen. Von Kaisers geht es links weg ins Kaisertal, dann hochtragen zum Kaiserjochhaus. Der Trail nach Pettneu könnte fahrbar sein (ohne Gewähr!).

Ansonsten gibt es meiner Meinung nach keine Variante über die Lechtaler Alpen, die mit dem Mountainbike Sinn machen würde. Vielleicht noch eine, aber die ist auch wieder sehr experimentell und ich kenne sie (noch) nicht persönlich (werde sie aber sicher irgendwann versuchen): Von Bach hoch nach Madau, dann das Alperschontal hoch, über das Flarschjoch, dann runter nach Flirsch. Beim Aufstieg vermutlich viel Schieben und Tragen, über den Trail abwärts kann ich gar nichts sagen. Scheint steil zu sein, aber zumindest nicht ausgesetzt.


----------



## OptiMist (19. April 2012)

Zum Thema Nationalpark musst du dir  keine Gedanken machen, der liegt auf der anderen Seite des Ofenpasses.
Ich denke deine Idee macht keinen Sinn, aber lies einfach selbst. Das müsste der Weg sein den du angedacht hast. http://www.hikr.org/tour/post41170.html
Ich würdeüber juffplaun und zum Livigno Stausee fahren. Die Abfahrt direkt ins Val Mora ist nicht so doll.
Gute Fahrt


----------



## Hofbiker (19. April 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Was du versuchen könntest:
> 
> Auf westlicher Seite der Lechtaler Alpen, wenn du bis Lech gekommen bist, um den Spullerberg herum hoch zum Spullersee. Das ist ein sehr gut fahrbarer angenehmer Aufstieg. Von dort auf dem Spullerseeweg hinunter nach Klösterle. Zur Fahrbarkeit des Trails kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber er steht auf der Liste der Trails, die ich selbst für einen Alpencross in Erwägung ziehe.
> 
> ...



obiger Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (19. April 2012)

Danke für den Link. Ich hab direkt mal Kontakt mit dem Ersteller aufgenommen und er schätzt das ganze für machbar ein, zu großen Teilen fahrbar (er ist selber auch Mountainbiker). Die Variante über Alp Sadra wird vermutlich die Route meiner Wahl werden, weil der forstweg weiter rauf führt und das Stück oben am Grat auch wieder fahrbar ist. Den Mittelteil werd ich dann selber erkunden


----------



## daniel77 (25. April 2012)

Die gesamte Schweiz als Swisstopo-Karte:

http://map.mountainbikeland.ch/?lang=de&p&route=all


----------



## Gschmakofazy (25. April 2012)

Perfekter Link, Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Jogi (26. April 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Tu's nicht.



wieso nicht? an der Bodenalpe links den Pfad hoch geht gut zu Tragen und schieben. Ist zwar lange her, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann wars OK >Klick<


----------



## Jogi (26. April 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Was du versuchen könntest:
> 
> Auf westlicher Seite der Lechtaler Alpen, wenn du bis Lech gekommen bist, um den Spullerberg herum hoch zum Spullersee. Das ist ein sehr gut fahrbarer angenehmer Aufstieg. Von dort auf dem Spullerseeweg hinunter nach Klösterle. Zur Fahrbarkeit des Trails kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber er steht auf der Liste der Trails, die ich selbst für einen Alpencross in Erwägung ziehe.
> [...]



Es gibt 2 Wege vom Spullersee ins Tal. Wir sind den "Bösen Tritt" runtergefahren. Bis auf wenige Meter mit dem 100mm Bike war das komplett fahrbar. Mit dem Enduro würde ich jetzt alles fahren


----------



## Gschmakofazy (26. April 2012)

@Jogi:
Oldschool - Trail, Bike und Fahrer schauen fantastisch aus 
Die Variante über Lech ist mir schon zu weit westlich. In Lech hat man ja schon einen großén Teil der Straßenalternative hinter sich und nimmt den Spullersee quasi nur als Abstecher noch mit. Das ist sicher eine gute Sache, wenn man grundsätzlich eine recht westliche Route hat (Startpunkt Bodensee oder Obersdorf). Wir kommen aber dadurch fast schon zu weit vom eigentlichen Weg ab. (Startpunkt Garmisch, weiter Hahntennjoch und dann später weiter übers Idjoch/Heidelberger). 

Die Leutkircher steht mittlerweile unter uns Teilnehmern fix fest. Allerdings werden wir nicht über die Erlachalm sondern die Almajuralm aufsteigen, weil diese Variante weniger ausgesetzt ist (das andere wäre ein nogo auf einer Mehrtagestour). Ob das auch weniger schieben/tragen bedeutet werd ich mir im Sommer vielleicht auch mal live anschaun, vielleicht kennt jemand auch den weg und kann sagen, ob man bis zur Almajuralm zumindest große Teile fahren kann. Morgen kommt der ganze Satz Kompasskarten, mit denen werd ich dann noch etwas planen und im Detail weitermachen. 
Ich bin aber gern bereit eine Stunde, die ich auf einer Teerstraße verbringen würde in vertikaler Weise zu schieben/tragen. Die Transalp soll eben etwas weg von den Standardrouten - da bin ich mir schon bewusst, dass ich nicht der erste sein werde, der eine komplett fahrbare unentdeckte Route ausgräbt. Allein die 20km bis Steeg im Lechtal sind für mich schon schwer zu verkraften ^^

In deinem Link finde ich leider keine Infos zur Leutkircher Hütte, wenn das dein Plan war.

Ich skizziere mal grob die Route:
1. Garmisch, Eibsee, Dirstentritt, Imst
2. Hahntennjoch, Lechtal, Leutkircher Hütte
3. Kappler Joch (Edmund Graf Hütte - da warte ich noch auf genauere Aussagen von einem Freund) - Ischgl, Idjoch, Heidlbeger
4. S-charl, Tschierv, Lai da Chazfora, Val Mora, Malga Trela (falls möglich)
5. Passo Verva, Mortirolo (Ruhetag ^^)
6. Val Praghera, Lago della Vacca
7. Valle Cardino, Storo, Tremalzo

Die letzten beiden Etappen werden wir noch umplanen, weil Val Praghera vermutlich als Uphill wenig Sinn macht, d.h. ab Mortirolo bis Tremalzo ist der Weg noch frei. Zur 3.: Ich würde das Kappler Joch zugern einbaun, weil es einfach zur Charakteristik der Etappe passt und die Alternative über die Heilbronner einfach zu abgedroschen ist. Vor allem kann man die Etappe hinten raus ganz einfach entschärfen, indem man von der Mittelstation entweder direkt fährt oder die Gondel zum Idjoch nimmt (dazu muss ich allerdings nochmal mein Gewissen befragen  ). Sollte man Sie dennoch komplett fahren ist sie sicherlich die Königsetappe schlechthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (28. April 2012)

Edit:

Deine Variante B im Link hab ich komplett überlesen, sry. Kannst du vielleicht noch etwas spezifizieren, wie genau ihr hoch seid?

Kann man, sobald man von der Bodnealpe die ersten hm geschafft wieder ein Stück fahren bis zur Almajuralpe? Seid ihr weiter den Bach entlang rauf, oder an der Alpe rechts weg, schräg den Hand richtung Erlachalm-Weg? Wenn du mags kann ich mal den entsprechenden Ausschnitt der Kompasskarte posten (darf man ein Foto der Karte hier posten?).

LG


----------



## mdmd (1. Juli 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Ich skizziere mal grob die Route:
> 1. Garmisch, Eibsee, Dirstentritt, Imst
> 2. Hahntennjoch, Lechtal, Leutkircher Hütte
> 3. Kappler Joch (Edmund Graf Hütte - da warte ich noch auf genauere Aussagen von einem Freund) - Ischgl, Idjoch, Heidlbeger
> ...



Hast Du inzwischen nähere Infos über die Route über die Edmund-Graf-Hütte und das Kappler Joch? Oder habt Ihr die Route wieder verworfen? Wollte da auch rüber, da ich gerne noch einen Gipfelabstecher auf den hohen Riffler machen möchte. 
Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Juli 2012)

Verworfen wird hier garnix  Die näherern Infos beschränken sich auf Berichte von Wanderern, aber handfestes hab ich leider nix. Wir sind deshalb am überlegen, ob wir eine kleine Exploratory-Tour machen, aber das widerspricht eigentlich meinem Verständnis von Transalp ... Das Problem ist, dass das Kappler Joch die erste Überquerung an dem Tag ist und uns demnach ziemlich hineinreiten kann. Da das ganze auch noch unsere Königsetappe mit ca 3600hm ist könnte es ziemlich nervig sein dort 1000hm zu schieben und zu tragen.

Unsere Ta findet erst Ende August statt, d.h. spätestens am 1.9. kann ich mehr sagen.

Wenn du aber willst könn ma uns mal zusammenreden, dann mach ma daraus eine schöne Tagestour mit Gipfelbesuch


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. Juli 2012)

Soooo, weil ich jetzt langsam mit der Planung zu einem Ende kommen will hab ich das ganze mal etwas forciert. Laut Auskunft der Hüttenwirtin der Edmund Graf Hütte muss man den kompletten Weg rauftragen. Als "sinnvollere" Überquerung würde sie auch eher die Schmalzgrubenscharte empfehlen weil man da "nur" 150hm Richtung Ischgl runtertragen muss (vgl Kappler Joch mind. 400 hm bergab tragen).

Somit wird das eine ganz heikle Sache und es wird fraglich, ob wir unsere Etappe so überhaupt bewältigen können. Nichts desto trotz steht das Angebot mit Bike und Hike  Schon allein, weil die Wirtin derartig saufreundlich war, dass es einfach nur schön ist auch solche Menschen zu erleben.

Lg
Flo


----------



## transalbi (4. Juli 2012)

Von Imst bis St. Anton kannst du fast komplett den Innradweg und die Teerstraße ab Landeck vermeiden. Habe ich letzte Woche alles abgefahren. Orientierung ist der Jakobsweg und der alte Römerweg. Macht zwar immer etwas rauf und runter, dafür mal was anderes und tolle Ausblicke ins Tal und auf Gletscher (soweit noch vorhanden).

Albi


----------



## Gschmakofazy (4. Juli 2012)

Hi Transalbi,

danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist nicht ganz das wonach ich suche. Die Alternative über die Leutkircher Hütte passt eigentlich genau in die Charakteristik dieser Transalp. 

Ich hab momentan noch zwei fragliche Teile in der Planung:
1. Edmund-Graf-Hütte/Kappler Joch/Schmalzgrubenscharte
2. Val Paghera/Refugio Tita Secchi (das sind vermutlich 1200hm schieben und tragen)

Ersteres werd ich, wie gesagt, bei einer Bike und Hike Tour erkunden, zweiteres sehr gründlich überlegen. Mittlerweile muss eine Transalp für mich aber nicht mehr 100% fahrbar sein, das ein oder andere (sinnvolle) Schiebe/Tragestück machen einen gewissen alpinen Reiz aus  Da ist mir eine stimmige Charakteristik viel wichtiger.

Abgesehen von Rifugio Tita Secchi werden wir diese Woche alles buchen, dann steht die Transalp zumindest mal, aber es gibt ja noch andere Pläne ....


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juli 2012)

Servus Meister,

Vielleicht wär das ein Weg für dich. von St. Anton nach Ischgl!

Stanton - Rendl(Moostal) - Kartellspeicher - Darmstädter Hütte - Advokatenweg - Doppelseescharte - Madleinsee - und die Abfahrt nach Ischgl

Bin im Winter zum Skifahren viel im Arlberggebiet!


----------



## Gschmakofazy (6. Juli 2012)

Hi Hofbiker,

danke für den Vorschlag. Ja zugegeben das schaut schön aus, vor allem die Abfahrt (sofern fahrbar) wäre sensationell. Kleiner Hacken bis jetzt: In meine Kompasskarte ist neben dem Weg oberhalb der Darmstädter Hütte so ein Männchen. Das Männchen hat ein Seil und ist leicht in Rücklage. Die Legende sagt Klettergarten dazu. (Ich vermute allerdings wirklich, dass der Garten neben dem Weg ist) Google Earth stellt die Situation jetzt nicht so schlimm dar, da gibts sogar ein Foto von einem Bike oben auf der Scharte mit dem schönen Titel "Transalp Dirretissima". 
Wär echt gut wenn du (oder jemand) mehr Infos zu der Überquerung hätte und vor allem auch zur Abfahrt! Ich hab heute wieder festgestellt, dass bergauf tragen, wenn auf der anderen Seite ein schöner Trail ist, gar nix schlimmes ist.

Danke an alle
Florian


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2012)

hallo Florian,  ich bin am WE am Arlberg, ich fahre morgen die Tour von Lech durchs Stierloch - Ravensburger Hütte - Spullersee  - Klösterle - retour nach Lech

Für diese Überquerung Stanton - Ischgl werde ich mich bei meinem früheren Arbeitskollegen Christian,  für dich schlau machen. 
Bitte sende mir ein PN mit deiner E-Mail Adresse. Ich werde dir am Dienstag nähere Infos zukommen lassen!
Wünsche dir noch ein schönes Wochenende

Gruß Tobias der Hofbiker


----------



## mdmd (6. Juli 2012)

Hi Florian,

mein Alpencross-Buch sagt zur Doppelseescharte folgendes:
- Bergfahrt zur Darmstätter Hütte eine der schönsten der Ostalpen, fordert Mensch und Material
- Weg zur Doppelseescharte beschwerlich, nur anfangs gut zu schieben
- im Schlussanstieg zur Scharte Schneefeld
- erste 100 Abstiegshöhenmeter stark steinschlaggefährdet, alter Weg hier wohl kaum noch vorhanden, daneben befindet sich ein neuer versicherter Steig, den man mit geschultertem Rad nicht bewältigen kann.

Hm, da erscheint mir die Schmalzgrubenscharte einfacher (man könnte ja die Materialseilbahn zur Edmund-Graf-Hütte nutzen, anstatt sein Rad die 600hm zu tragen - falls das mit dem Gewissen vereinbar ist).

Ich selbst habe meine Bike&Hike-Transalp jetzt komplett umgeplant und werde die bekannte Strecke Kristallberg - Silbertaler Winterjöchl - Heilbronner Hütte fahren. Also kein Hoher Riffler, aber dafür vielleicht der Patteriol. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot!

Grüße
Dorothea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (6. Juli 2012)

@Hofbiker:
Du hast eine PN, Vielen Dank für das Angebot, das ist echt spitze ... ich werd mir deine geplante Route morgen mal genauer anschaun, das klingt auch spannend.

@mdmd:
Danke für die Infos. Den Ausfstieg hätte ich mir in etwa so vorgestellt, der Abstieg klingt eher traurig. Vielleicht wirds wohl wirklich die Schmalzgrubenscharte oder ich schick einen meiner Mitfahrer bei guter Termik mal im Tiefflug drüber  Das einzige was die Doppelseescharte jetzt retten könnte wäre die Aktualität deines Buches.


----------



## mdmd (6. Juli 2012)

Buch 2011.
Zu Val Paghera: vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Video http://video.mtb-forum.it/videos/view/1301 ein bisschen weiter - die fahren das Val Paghera hinunter. Auf 4Umaps sind die mtb-Strecken eingezeichnet. 
Gruß D


----------



## Gschmakofazy (6. Juli 2012)

Joa, es bleibt die Frage, ob wir eben den Anstieg in Kauf nehmen wollen, wobei ich mittlerweile wieder eher bei Weg 39 bin (Kompass Karte kann ich gerne per PN schicken). Das Video sagt halt schon einiges aus, was einen da erwartet.


----------



## transalbi (7. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit, dass endlich auch die Eiger-Nordwand mit dem Bike bezwungen wird, weil es vielleicht einen guten Trail zum Jungfraujoch gibt.

Albi


----------



## Gschmakofazy (7. Juli 2012)

Ein Beitrag der Klasse "besonders wertvoll", danke dafür.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (1. August 2012)

Wir sind gerade beim finalen erstellen der GPS-Tracks. Da tauchen immer wieder Detailfragen auf ...

Die erste bezieht sich auf dei Leutkircher Hütte, genauer die Abfahrt nach Pettneu. Welcher der Trails ist am empfehlenswertesten? Da das unsere Königsetappe wird steht vor allem der Flow und die durchgängige Fahrbarkeit im Vordergrund. Wir sollten nicht zuviel Zeit bergab verlieren (Forststraße kommt deshalb aber noch lange nicht in Frage  )

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt (Copyright natürlich bei Kompass)

Wenn nächste Woche das Wetter passt, dann kann ich einen Erfahrungsbericht zur Schmalzgrubenscharte und Kappler Joch liefern 

Vom Kuchenjöchli kann ich schonmal abraten ^^


----------



## sub-xero (2. August 2012)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Die erste bezieht sich auf dei Leutkircher Hütte, genauer die Abfahrt nach Pettneu. Welcher der Trails ist am empfehlenswertesten? Da das unsere Königsetappe wird steht vor allem der Flow und die durchgängige Fahrbarkeit im Vordergrund.



Ich bin letztes Jahr über die Putzenalpe abgefahren, dann die Forstraße an der Hohen Wand hinunter und in der letzten Kehre auf die Walkingstrecke abgebogen. Besonders bis zur Putzenalpe war der Trail erstklassig und ist fast komplett fahrbar. (Das ist natürlich relativ, aber ich musste nur etwa 2mal absteigen und über eine kleine Felsstufe schieben. Ich würde sagen S2-S3.)


----------



## Gschmakofazy (4. August 2012)

Das klingt schonmal sehr gut, danke. Ich denke das wird wohl die beste Kombination aus Spaß und Zeit sein für die Abfahrt. Alles andere verschlingt an dem Tag nur Minuten, die uns dann am Idjoch fehlen (sofern wir es überhaupt so weit schaffen) ...

Und im übrigen sehr schöne Seite hast du da, macht richtig Spaß dort zu stöbern


----------



## Gschmakofazy (20. August 2012)

Update zur Edmund Graf Hütte: Ich hab mit sik_at die Tour von Kappl aus gemacht und beide Überquerungen getestet. 26km in 8 Stunden 
Es war eine Hammertour mit einem kaputten Schaltwerk, Bremsen am Rande der Überforderungen und zwei Leuten mit fetten Grinsern im Gesicht. Für Bikebergsteiger die Uphill wie Downhill ans Limit gehen kann ich die Tour so definitiv empfehlen, der Rest wird in wilde Schimpftiraden ausbrechen. Ungeachtet dessen ist die Abfahrt vom Edmund ins Malfontal leichter (vermutlich) und der reinste Hammer (S2-S3).

Für eine TA ist die Schmalzgrubenscharte von Norden geeignet, sofern man nichts gegen eine alpine Tragepassage hat (ab dem Malfontal sinds ja immerhin 900hm per pedes). Der 0815-Crosser wird damit allerdings nicht glücklich ... und RaceSchuhe sind auch fehl am Platz. Aber die Trails runter nach Kappl sind der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (21. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen hab da mal ne Frage,

kennt Jemand den Trail von der Fuorcola Funtauna (oberhalb der Alp Astras) durch das Val Nüglia zum Ofenpass. Ist das Fahrbar? S?

Danke


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. August 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ...durch das Val Nüglia



Val Nüglia ist den Adlern und ähnlichen vorbehalten + für Touristen gesperrt, auch für Wanderer.

Wikipedia:
_" Der grösste Teil des Val Nüglia gehört zum Schweizerischen Nationalpark. Da es keinerlei markierte Wege im Tal gibt, herrscht wie überall im Park Betretungsverbot."_


----------



## Denzinger (23. August 2012)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Val Nüglia ist den Adlern und ähnlichen vorbehalten + für Touristen gesperrt, auch für Wanderer.
> 
> Wikipedia:
> _" Der grösste Teil des Val Nüglia gehört zum Schweizerischen Nationalpark. Da es keinerlei markierte Wege im Tal gibt, herrscht wie überall im Park Betretungsverbot."_


 
Danke für den HInweis, habe mich da irgendwie verlesen bzw. in die Irre führen lassen, eigentlich wollten wir durch das Valbella fahren, aber das ist inzwischen auch schon nicht mehr aktuell weil auch nicht sonderlich gut fahrbar. Jetzt gehts über die bekannte Route Costainas, Alp Campatsch zum Offenpass.


----------

